# Digital Camera for 7-9k



## Goleon (Apr 4, 2013)

Hell0w Digitians,I'm planning to buy a digital camera with a maximum budget of 9,000 INR.I will be buying online. For casual uses, but looking to explore the best of whatever this price range has to offer. My current list includes,Nikon Coolpix S3500 Nikon Coolpix s6300Canon Sx150Sony CyberShot DSC-WX50 Panasonic Lumix DMC-LZ20Fujifilm S2980Nikon L610Flipcart shows high ratings for sx150, but is it a bit old? It's looks are. Does it miss out on any of the good features?Nikon l610 seems good, but it's price dropped recently. Does it have any defects?I would be using it for a lot of video recording too.That's all the requirements I can think of right now.....Help me out with the list, or pls suggest something better( sx150 is available today at snapdeal for about 6200 after coupon application! )


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2013)

SX150 is a good cam, but if you stress more on video... better stick with sony WX50. 

Forget about LZ20 and L610, they are not good.
I prefer SX150 over S2980 (but still it's a nice camera to consider)


----------



## Goleon (Apr 4, 2013)

How about the Nikon offerings? S6300 and S3500?


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2013)

S3500 is a new model, don't know much about it's performance. It's just a basic compact. S6300....  but you can get SZ7 instead for it's feature set.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2013)

Have a look at Canon A4000.
Canon SX150 is good but is old, not a good buy now.
Nikon 3500 and 6300 are good but I think Canon one would be a better option.
Try if you can find Nikon S9100 somewhere as it is being in clearance by all sellers and is being offered at a very good price.


----------



## Goleon (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought Canon SX150, for 6200 from Snapdeal, With Pouch, $GB SD Card, Rechargable Battery and Charger. It's an excellent cameral I believe.


----------



## nac (Apr 16, 2013)

It sure is... 

Congrats and happy clicking...


----------

